# Jigsaw puzzles on line



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_The Washing Women near the Pont d'Arles by Vincent van Gogh_

I have been a fan of jigsaw puzzles since I was a kid, and when I came across the Jigsawplanet site (link), I had found a new way to spend (waste) time on-line. There are probably millions of puzzles there, with a well oiled search engine to find the ones you like. For every puzzle you can choose the level of difficulty (i.e. the number of pieces). I found 140-150 pieces comfortable to play on my 17 inch laptop, both in terms of size and in terms of time required to solve a puzzle (typically 20-30 minutes). 

Any other jigsaw fans here?









_Blue Fox by Franz Marc_


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

You just gave me something brand new to do while listening to music!


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I think real (physical) jigsaw puzzles are better for me. I think it's easier to be able to handle the pieces rather than have to click and drag. Although maybe on a touch-screen or tablet it would be all right. I like jigsaw puzzles with art, but I've seen some weird ones which are just a solid color or even clear, to make things really challenging.

Don't know if anyone else has heard of this or not, but there's a really nice free set of single-player puzzles/games *(no jigsaws though)* available online: Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection. They are free and open source and they can be played online, or downloaded to a bunch of operating systems. I like the Minesweeper because it's fast and unfussy like the old Windows Minesweeper used to be, plus it guarantees that each game is solvable without having to guess.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just what I needed! Can't understand why the thought never occurred to me before. My coffee table always has too many odds and sods on it to do a proper jigsaw, so this should be a satisfying alternative.


----------

